# People's experience with NZ customs



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Curious to hear about what people's experiences have been with NZ customs.. as i was just coming back from aus and got interrogated about what i was doing in aus :O

Of course i obliged but i was taken back a little bit by the questions... as that was the first time It has ever happend to me.

Ironically i got treated better by Aussie Customs....


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

So, not sure what the question is here, Customs was doing their job and..... ??


----------

